

Sensible commentary on Turkey - hgezim
http://normanfinkelstein.com/2013/sensible-commentary-on-turkey/

======
lifeguard
[http://vimeo.com/68207051](http://vimeo.com/68207051)

To paraphrase Vaclav Havel, when we occupy:

“We are stepping out of living within the lie. We reject the ritual and break
the rules of the game. We discover once more our suppressed identity and
dignity. This gives our freedom a concrete significance. Our disobedience is
an attempt to live within the truth”.

I found this video of lawyers being dragged from court disturbing:

[http://erkansaka.net/archives/23464](http://erkansaka.net/archives/23464)

------
lifeguard
Solidarity forever.

